# Opinion needed



## Drzdave58 (Apr 17, 2019)

1955 CCM Catalina Cruiser...any opinions on a fair price to pay for this bike.?home paint job...missing parts...thx


----------



## blincoe (Apr 17, 2019)

$50.00


----------



## blincoe (Apr 17, 2019)

i would wait and find a nicer bicycle for $300 and you'll be much happier


----------



## Drzdave58 (Apr 17, 2019)

blincoe said:


> i would wait and find a nicer bicycle for $300 and you'll be much happier



Yes....I definately will...thx


----------



## partsguy (Apr 22, 2019)

That is one terrible paint job. Gaudy, bad, and baudy...


----------

